# all booked !!!



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i know there have been several threads on here about the booking regimes at the big 2 clubs, so when the other half decided for our shakedown this weekend she would like to go to chatsworth house i didn't expect much luck, but checked anyway not only can we not book this week, but i thought i'd check when we could go and there isn't any capacity on the site at the weekend until october,
looks as though we'll try stratford again not too distressed myself love it there at the riverside site do they still do the breakfasts ?? and the river taxi into stratford is brill


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

When i looked on cc website for a couple or nights in aug to take grandson to our local site by the sea(godrevy) it was showing full.Gave the booking line a ring and have managed to get my 2 night together.Think it pays to ring sometimes.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I am sure you know,but, there are super sites near Chatsworth,one CC site is near Carsington Resevior, i think it is called Blackwell Plantation and another in an old quarry about a mile and a half out of Buxton on the Leek road,Head out towards Leek,a road towards Macacacacalsfield, the A54 comes up on your right go past that and in about 100 yds,turn left,it may be signposted Harper Hill,but don't bet on it, a guess at what it is called,but try Grin Low?. Also there is a new site near Chesterfield/ Stavely,i have heard its open,but not sure,supposed to be a flag ship site. If you cannot find it,i will nip along and have a look,PM us.
jented.
PS.We have nothing to do with the Derbyshire tourist board,but Derbyshire is next to Gods own county,Yorkshire........I did NOT!! say Wooly backs! lol


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

agree with you about the peak district we have stopped at biggin the knockerdown and across the road at the pudding shop fantastic area and lots of good cl standard sites alover


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The site at Chesterfield (Poolsbrook) is absolutely fantastic, as is Blackwall plantation and Grin Low give them a ring and try it is always best.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We were at the Riverside site in Stratford a few days ago.
They are still doing the 99 pence breakfast (didn't partake so cannot commet on what it's like).

A beautiful site, our first time there and we'll defo go again.

As you say, a lovely boat trip into town.

Staff were very pleasant and helpful too.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I have used the phoning solution and managed last year to get on York twice. Well worth a try.

regards 

Karen


----------

